# Seiko Monster Bracelet Pins



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I am delighted with my new (to me) Black Monster.

I've come across an issue with the bracelet, as I've been tinkering with it (the bracelet had 6 links one side, 4 the other, so I wanted to balance it). Unlike my previous experience with these things, the links aren't held in by cotter pins, but by a pin that fits into a sleeve at the far side of the link, with the far end end wider (ending up with a thin bit in the middle and a fat bit either end. I'm sure this is familiar to many of you, but took me a while to realise, by which time I had lost a couple of the sleeves! These are so tiny as to be unfindable once they ping off.

So, any ideas where I can buy replacement sleeves? Many thanks,

Alex.

[Mods- please advise if this is better off in the Japanese watch section?]


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Alex,

I spoke to Seiko UK today regarding this very problem and they gave me information for these people so I'm sure they'll be able to help. I tried ringing them but there was no answer but it was gone 3pm so they might be out posting. Will try again tomorrow.

http://www.kkhservices.co.uk/4720.html

Cheers,

Martin.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great- thanks Martin. I've also heard that Cousins might be able to help:

https://www.cousinsuk.com/

I'll keep you posted if I get any joy- can you let me know if you do? We can use this thread- I'm sure there are others in the same position!

I've found that a blob of liquid plaster (the kind for grazes and cuts- Germoline 'new skin' is the one I use) works reasonably well at keeping stopping the pin just falling out, whilst not making it too hard to get out again- it's my interim solution!

BW,

Alex.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

I didn't manage to contact them today, I was very busy all day in work but will try again on Monday morning.

That site above looks very promising, the only thing is it looks like you need to sign up for a cousins account.

I will keep you posted.

Martin.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Right- well I emailed KKH who said they couldn't do anything, but gave me contact details for Seiko UK. I spoke to them, but is seems they can only supply the sleeve with a link.

I've not spoken to Cousins yet, but my email enquiry seems to tell a similar story: only available when bought with a link. Will give them a call tomorrow.

I did have a nose around the Cousins website, and came across item 12032, which looks alot like the pin/ sleeve we are looking for.

See what you think?

Anyone else come across this issue?

Alex.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Alex,

That saves me a phonecall then, I was told by Seiko UK to ring KKH as Seiko themselves were unable to sell direct to a private customer.

You would think it was a lot easier than this to obtain links for a Seiko watch wouldn't you?

Nothing comes up on Cousins under that item number for me................

This is ruining my enjoyment of the watch as the bracelet is unusable at the moment and I cannot wear it.

I might put an order in as I could do with a couple of spare links to be honest.

Thanks for ringing.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

KO_81 said:


> You would think it was a lot easier than this to obtain links for a Seiko watch wouldn't you?


Seiko's service in this country can be pretty appalling at times. I went into a local outlet to ask for a couple of thick springbars, the woman went off, came back having phoned their head office and quoted me Â£30 for two !!!!!! Now I know they probably aren't a standard item for this country but you would have thought they could have done it more reasonably than that or just said politely that they didn't want my business. Needless to say I don't buy anything else from there now ....


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry- that part number was B12032. If you go to bracelets and straps, then pins and tubes, then notched and knurled bracelet pins, you will see the ones I mean. I don't think I can post a link on this site. I will give them a ring. Might even buy some just to see (hopefully I can return if not).

The item is a bar like the Seiko one, except that there is a notch at the end of he bar and on the sleeve that presumably holds it in place. The set comes with a variety of lengths and 0.9mm diameter. This looks to be about the right size, but it's really hard to tell as my ruler only measures in 1mm divisions!

Will call them and let you know how I get on.

It is astonishing that this is so hard, when it is SO easy to lose the little rascals!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cousins cannot confirm or deny whether those pins will fit. And they are unlikely to take a return were it not to fit. So, it's whether it's worth chucking Â£8 at this in case they fit!

Will think on...

Alex.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Worth talking to these guys http://www.chronograph.com/store/contact.asp Jack used them


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

apm101 said:


> Cousins cannot confirm or deny whether those pins will fit. And they are unlikely to take a return were it not to fit. So, it's whether it's worth chucking Â£8 at this in case they fit!
> 
> Will think on...
> 
> Alex.


Hi

I've had trouble with these sleeves in the past , Did you use a proper bracelet adjusting tool like the cheap blue ones all over ebay? if you did check the pin that is attached to the tool, my sleeves were still on it but were so tiny I did not notice them for a while,

best of luck with it

wookie


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Jeffvader- have dropped them a line.

Wookie- I am using an adjustment tool, and as you say I did find a sleeve attached to it! It sadly pinged next time I tried to fit it... :taz:

Thanks for your suggestions, all!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

apm101 said:


> Thanks Jeffvader- have dropped them a line.
> 
> Wookie- I am using an adjustment tool, and as you say I did find a sleeve attached to it! It sadly pinged next time I tried to fit it... :taz:
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions, all!


that's a bugger mate, but you are not alone, I've done exactly the same more than once.

wookie


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Alex...I have a damaged OM/BM bracelet that I keep for spares...if you PM me your address, I'll put a couple of sleeves in the post.


----------

